# The Dry Way



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I Used the dry brine method suggested by Dionysus, thanks buddy.

Dry Brine:
4 cups brown sugar
1-cup or less of kosher salt (adjust to taste)
12 teaspoons garlic powder ( I was out of fresh to press)
Mix well.

Generously dredge salmon pieces in dry brine, and stacked them in an airtight plastic/or non metal container. Put it in the fridge for 2-4 hrs( the longer it sits, the saltier it gets). then gently rinsed them in cold running water. Placed them on a rack to dry, about 4 hrs. Smoked at 225Â° using apple and mesquite wood, applied Cranapple Honey glaze towards the end. Removed salmon when internal temp hit 150Â°.

Cranapple Honey Glaze:
Â½ part Cranberry juice
Â½ part Apple juice
1 part powdered honey
1 teaspoon lemon zest or juice of 1/2 lemon
Let it reduce down at a low temp, until itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s as thick as you like. * Keep an eye on it as it will burn very easily.


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 25, 2007)

That sounds fantastic, I may have to try that. I love smoked salmon.


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG. ART! Please submit a sample to the curator...


----------



## gofish (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks good & a nice presentation too!

BTW .......... Dutch has a great Maple Glaze recipe/thread for salmon, check it out sometime


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 25, 2007)

richoso1, great lookin salmon and pics , thanks for sharin the q-view


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 25, 2007)

*Once again Rich, your the next, "Food network star" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 If you went on, Iron chef america, I think your the one man that could satisfy that cry baby, "Jeffrey" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks amazing Richoso! Great platter too! Really fine job and presentation!


----------



## ron50 (Sep 25, 2007)

Salmon looks great and so does the way you plated it.


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 25, 2007)

dayum!  That's gorgeous!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 25, 2007)

Once again richoso, you have presented us with one of the most pleasing, eye-appealing Q-views ever! Very, very nice!!!!!


----------



## vlap (Sep 25, 2007)

First off that looks absolutely incredible. I have copied the recipes and plan on trying that.
One question I have though why do you call it a dry brine and not a rub? Is there a difference?


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I call it a brine because Dionysus used it that way, and also from his link
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...3991#post33991

I'm guessing that because it actually pulls a lot of moisture out of the salmon, and allows the mix to penetrate. maybe the link can explain it better. Do be careful with the amount of salt you use, and how long you let in brine. It can get very salty.


----------



## navionjim (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice Job! I've done a lot of salmon but not much with dry brines, that looks great!


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 25, 2007)

Rich, how in the world do you do it. That looks so good. I bet you could plate up road kill and it would look good. Yummy.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2007)

You know, that would be a great April Fools Day thing, or good for a Holloween party...


----------



## dionysus (Oct 2, 2007)

Being from the West Coast, we do ALOT of salmon and I like it best smoked. I guess the "Dry Brine"  is not really a brine at all (no liquid)  but rather a cure. But trust me after you let the salmon sit over night, it will  be in lots of liquid.  I have done the recipe with garlic powder, but fresh is much better. I have to admit, the glaze sounds like a nice touch and I will have to try that.  
Was at a fishing resort this past week, and they offered to smoke your salmon into something called Maple candy. Had a taste and it was very very good, sort of a jerky style . I'm looking for a recipe and will post if I come across it.


----------

